

Turning Information Security into an Epic Battle through Training Gamification  - kerosen
http://www.yukaichou.com/gamification-examples/ctf365-turns-information-security-epic-battle-training-gamification/

======
yukai_chou
I love what CTF365 is doing with Security Training Gamification! It's
essentially a huge Capture the Flag game where hackers are doing everything
they can to attack and defend servers!

